# [MOD][PROJECT] Pogo Charging Dock



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't want to clog/hijack THIS THREAD but the pin info and idea was very helpful. After waiting and waiting and waiting for official word of a charging dock that utilizes the pogo pins on the side, I've given up hope. And lets face it if you kill the usb port on this thing "you're screwed". so I really wanted to reduce my usb port usage and utilize a feature that comes with the device.





































My material list is 8 screws, 46 gauge guitar string, a strip of 1/2" playwood that happened to be ripped down to 2 1/2" in my garage, usb cable, piece of flat 1/8" thick plastic and a tiny bit of solder. The way that I screwed/bent the piece of guitar string gives the perfect amount of spring so that when the device is set both are compressed and make contact with the side of the device.

This was very spur of the moment and took me a half hour to build. And it works brilliantly. Yes I could have spent more time on design and material type and getting proper pogo pins. But I'm lazy and intent of this thread is spark ideas in other peoples heads. So now this masterpiece lives on my nightstand and I drop my galnex in at night and wake up to a full charge in the morning without having to use the usb port.

**edit** The pic of the lockscreen is in landscape using the Team Kang AOKP rom.

good day.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

That is so ugly but sooooo cool at the same time. Lol

I must admit I want one.


----------



## benb1974 (Aug 1, 2011)

can you make me one for my car?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd sand it down a bit around the edges, but looks really cool, nice concept!


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

benb1974 said:


> can you make me one for my car?


I personally don't use a car dock but the idea (because of pin info) for the nightstand came from reading this thread on the shitter. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1493797

good day.


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

So there are three pins, top nearest the power button, middle and bottom. Which are the positive and negative contacts?

Edit, read the other article. Closest to power button is negative, bottom is positive. Middle not used for this project.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

sparks639 said:


> So there are three pins, top nearest the power button, middle and bottom. Which are the positive and negative contacts?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nearest to the power button is common, nearest to the bottom of the device is +5vdc. Middle not needed for charging.

good day.


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks chopper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

sparks639 said:


> So there are three pins, top nearest the power button, middle and bottom. Which are the positive and negative contacts?
> 
> Edit, read the other article. Closest to power button is negative, bottom is positive. Middle not used for this project.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Does anyone know what the middle pogo is for?

Nice work chopper. Prolly gonna make me one of these too. Also gonna add a nfc tag to turn off the volume and such.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Does anyone know what the middle pogo is for?
> 
> Nice work chopper. Prolly gonna make me one of these too. Also gonna add a nfc tag to turn off the volume and such.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Based on the report from the car dock guy and my results (see screen cap) it should be usb data. But without an actual product no one knows how that should be implemented. Just knowing the charging layout is good enough for me at this point.










good day.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty cool. Well done, sir.

Might have have to try this with some fancier materials.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

looks cool, but dangerous haha. my droid x had a locked bootloader so if it died without a bootable ROM you couldnt get into recovery or SBF. I tried to charge it by doing what you did, but by placing the wires between the phone and battery on the terminal, ended up frying the phone and the battery 8|


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Kirch21 said:


> looks cool, but dangerous haha. my droid x had a locked bootloader so if it died without a bootable ROM you couldnt get into recovery or SBF. I tried to charge it by doing what you did, but by placing the wires between the phone and battery on the terminal, ended up frying the phone and the battery 8|


Well I can't speak from what you tried to do. But I'm just utilizing the contacts on the side of the phone (see pic) as their intended purpose.










good day.


----------

